# How to give a puppy cut



## jess.johnson286 (Jun 20, 2008)

About 6 months ago I decided that I was going to become my dog's groomer. I had taken my puppy to one groomer since he was born and after a while realized a trend. He was never given the cut I wanted and I was always in the vets office the week after because he was sick. I quickly switched groomers and had a WONDERFUL experience... yet afterwards got blown off twice by the owner. The first time the groomer decided to quit the day before the appt. and the second time the water was shut off for repairs. Anyways, I was fed up. That's when I got the brilliant idea to groom him myself. I had worked on him quite a bit to prepare him for each grooming visit and so I knew he'd behave well. And the rest I could learn. How hard could it be?? Well, the first month was wonderful. I actually got a lot of compliments. I was on a high and already planning how to make it my full time business. Then the second time hit. It was decent, but not perfect. Then the last time was just horrible! We were going to the beach so my husband asked that I cut it shorter than usual... That weekend my mom told me to fire my groomer and find another. But I know that I can do it.. I just need help!! I do great around the face, but I can't seem to get the body even. I also have a horrible time figuring out how to cut the hair on his legs! Does anyone know of some good videos that could help me? I have a "Grooming for Dummies" book which is alright, but none of the examples are specific to a maltese and the puppy cut. Thank you so much! Me and my dog, Parker, greatly appreciate it!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi & welcome.

I have the opposite problem--I find the face more difficult than the body. First question--do you use scissors or clippers? I find clippers easy to use for the body. Legs I scissor. I "taper" the legs--longer at top where it meets the body and a tiny bit shorter as you go down. But overall length about twice as long as the body so that he doesn't look like he has little stick legs. I'm sure someone will give you some great tutorial references. It really just takes practice!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, here's a pinned thread by Jackie (JMM):
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2023

Hope this helped! :biggrin:


----------



## jess.johnson286 (Jun 20, 2008)

First question--do you use scissors or clippers?


I use clippers. Which is silly b/c it should be an even cut! I mean, it turns out even when I cut my husbands hair....
I will say it makes sense to taper on the legs. Do you just hold the hair out at an angle and cut with the scissors?


Thank you for the help! And keep the advice coming.. Any video links??


----------

